# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Per Komunitetin Musliman

## ilia spiro

Sapo u hap tema "Zhvleftesimi i Trinise" tek forumi mysliman, gje qe mendoj se eshte ne kundershtim me tolerancen fetare dhe shume provokuese. Kjo teme nuk e nderon aspak kete forum, perkundrazi. Ne ne forumin orthodhoks nuk kemi sulmuar ndonjehere ne asnje rast islamin, vetem per te ruajtur tolerancen fetare. Pervec kesaj tema eshte edhe jashte forumit mysliman dhe mendoj se moderatoret duhet te nderhyjne dhe te fshijne kete teme.

----------


## Albo

Muslimanet kane te drejte te shkruajne ne forumin e tyre se perse nuk besojne ne nje fe tjeter, sipas kendveshtrimit te tyre. Eshte e drejta e tyre, ashtu sic eshte e drejta tende si besimtar orthodhoks qe ne forumin tend te shkruash se perse ti beson se feja islame nuk eshte feja e vertete.

Stafi i forumit nuk nderhyn ne te tilla raste per aq kohe sa keto jane shkrime teologjike, dhe jo sharrje, ofendime apo sulme mbi nje komunitet fetar te caktuar. Ka nje dallim midis nje myslimani qe nuk beson ne Trinine e Shenjte si te krishteret, dhe nje myslimani qe "i urren te krishteret" e ben thirrje per "vdekjen e tyre".

Anetaret e besimeve te tjera nuk duhet te shkruajne ne keto tema pasi shkrimet e tyre do fshihen dhe do paralajmerohen/perjashtohen nga forumi per futje hundesh ne nje komunitet qe nuk i takon.

Albo

----------

